# Ingredients supplier in N.California?



## jayconnoisseur (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm part of a small operations kitchen, so we tend to get our stuff from Smart & Final or a CostCo. We basically put in the order of what we need for the month or week and then go and pick it up from the warehouse.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You have finished with your formal education so change your job title to pro pastry or baker already!

You have earned it now use it!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

mimi


----------

